# Where can I get a show quality Betta?



## earth2283

I'm looking for a show quality betta...i seems there are very few websites online for breeders. Does anyone know on here breed them or know someone who does? Thanks!


----------



## susankat

Aquabid has several on there that is considered show quality. Cost of fish and shipping is the main factor you should watch, in case you don't want to pay that much.


----------



## earth2283

Great referral...I bought this guy

AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website

I can't wait for him to arrive!


----------



## susankat

Congrats, he is beautiful.


----------



## candycane

Absolutely GORGEOUS Betta!!
I'm jealous.


----------



## earth2283

Ok so he's being shipped to me from Thailand :ISh_the_Fish:

I am setting up a brand new tank...and plan on cycling that tank with a guppy. In the mean time...I have a 1 gallon goldfish bowl for my new betta to live in (I don't want to hurt him with the ammonia cycling process). Would it be safe/good for him to take a gallon of water from my boyfriend's mother's 5 year old tank and put that in his fish bowl to live in while his big 10 gallon cycles? Thanks everyone!


----------



## earth2283

if so...should i do 10% water changes on the bowl twice a week or so? He should only be living in there a couple of weeks and I want to make sure I do everything right for him as he ended up costing me $70 with the international shipping plus the cost to set up his awesome new tank!


----------



## Fishboydanny1

you should test her water before deciding on using it (ammonia, ph, nitrates, nitrites). if everything is normal (ammonia 0, ph around 7.0), then it should be safe.... a ten percent water change seems like a good idea... sounds like that amount of water would only fill a cup!


----------



## Chickadee

I would plan on doing a 50% water change every day to keep the ammonia level within the boundaries of acceptability to be on the safe side. I did this with my betta and he did fine. But the better choice would have been to have the tank cycled first or to have some filter floss or media from a cycled tank to put in your new filter to have the tanks new filter already cycled from an established tank.

Your new betta will not probably like a full finned guppy so I hope that this guppy is not a fancy tailed one. Otherwise they can confuse them with another male betta. One gallon is also not a lot of room for a betta to move about in no matter what the people at the stores tell you. You may want to consider doing an upgrade to a larger tank in the near future if you can. They do really much better in a 5 gallon or larger. You will be surprised in the increase in the activity level of your guy.

Rose

For future posts there is a wonderful source for show quality bettas in Miami...they sell through eBay Miami Aquariums.

They have a website at http://www.miamiaquariums.net and can be contacted directly for both freshwater and saltwater fish and bettas. I have gotten lovely and very show worthy fish from them and they have done the quarantine and worst of the process and the cost is not any higher or perhaps not as high as the import and all from the Thailand fish.


----------



## earth2283

The betta will have the 10 gallon tank all to himself, and the guppy will be moved to the goldfish bowl once the 10 gallon tank has cycled.


----------



## Chickadee

great.

Rose


----------

